# best way to prevent over heating



## I HATE RUST (Oct 9, 2010)

what is the best way to prevent over heating 

and if you are starting to over heat what is the best way to cool the motor back down?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I have a snorkel I built today from PVC fitings attached to the plow on one of my trucks that is in stage 1 beta testing. I will report back with my findings.


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

I've never had a problem with it, but from what I understand, drive with the plow as low as you can without hitting the road.


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

driving with the plow low helps. if you start to overheat pull over till its back to normal


----------



## 2004chevy2500hd (Dec 19, 2010)

I HATE RUST - I have a 2004 Silverado 2500HD and a new fan clutch assembly fixed my "running hot / overheating" issues. Not sure of your exact issue - but this solved mine. If you are seeing the overheating with the plow "up" while you are driving - you may suffer from the same problem I had. Chevy had a technical notice on this.

Again, not sure of your exact issue - Would you mind providing a bit more info? Are you seeing this issue with a plow or without a plow? (possible fan clutch assembly if you have a plow) - If you are overheating w/o a plow - then you might have another couple of issues. 

When you get a chance, provide more detail and someone should be able to help.

Good luck!!


----------



## I HATE RUST (Oct 9, 2010)

*over heating*

the truck is a 2003 chevy 2500 hd with a gas motor

the plow is HD boss 7.6

I have herd something before about this year truck having a bad fan clutch. I guess I should just replace it then ,thanks

it is when the plow is on and as low as it goes


----------



## djagusch (Oct 15, 2007)

If it does run hot run your heater inside the cab on full blast. You'll have to roll down the windows but it helps cool down the coolant a bit.


----------



## 2004chevy2500hd (Dec 19, 2010)

Let me dig up the notification from chevy - you should check to see if your truck is part of that "notice" - I'll post it once I find it.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

I HATE RUST;1193652 said:


> the truck is a 2003 chevy 2500 hd with a gas motor
> 
> the plow is HD boss 7.6
> 
> ...


Go to your local auto parts store and get the extreme duty fan clutch. It takes about 30 mins total to change out.


----------



## 2004chevy2500hd (Dec 19, 2010)

See if this helps you out....

www.phastinc.com/plowsite/chevy_notice.pdf

It a scanned doc (pdf). Should prompt you to download.

On there you'll see the quote that my local Chevy dealer quoted ($364)

I'll second RBRONKEMA GHTFD thoughts - if you can - just do it yourself

PS - You'll see part numbers on there - make sure that you get the right gear ratio...

And no, I did not have the dealer do this


----------



## I HATE RUST (Oct 9, 2010)

2004chevy2500hd;1194310 said:


> See if this helps you out....
> 
> www.phastinc.com/plowsite/chevy_notice.pdf
> 
> ...


thanks very helpful


----------



## s. donato (Dec 9, 2010)

Philbilly2;1192822 said:


> I have a snorkel I built today from PVC fitings attached to the plow on one of my trucks that is in stage 1 beta testing. I will report back with my findings.


hey phil how did the snorkel work?

i am have some issues myself when going over 40mph with the plow up.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

s. donato;1195155 said:


> hey phil how did the snorkel work?
> 
> i am have some issues myself when going over 40mph with the plow up.


I works ok, until you get above 60mph, then it just can't keep the air flowing to the grill. my issue is not that the truck overheats, I am just trying to keep it from getting over 210 degrees. At about 220 degrees, the motor pulls real hard and wastes more fuel.

I need to do a little more work on it.


----------



## s. donato (Dec 9, 2010)

thanks phil,

mine has that same issue it starts getting hot, not overheated, whenever i go over 40. i was debating trying to bolt some sort of deflector to the lifting arm of the plow to get it to push some air to the grill.

got a pic of your setup? maybe it will inspire me ;-)


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

s. donato;1196201 said:


> thanks phil,
> 
> mine has that same issue it starts getting hot, not overheated, whenever i go over 40. i was debating trying to bolt some sort of deflector to the lifting arm of the plow to get it to push some air to the grill.
> 
> got a pic of your setup? maybe it will inspire me ;-)


I am going to tell you that I am going to the shop this morning, and I am going to take a picture for you, and that I am going to post it this afternoon... but as most people who have asked for pictures from me, you will need to remind me a couple more times before I actually get it done.


----------



## s. donato (Dec 9, 2010)

LOL thanks dude i appreciate it ;-)


----------



## Sealer People (Nov 16, 2008)

Hey everyone, 
Ive been plowing with a 96 chevy 2500 diesel, 
It overheated all the time.

I put the air flow on the plow,or a deflector....,, still didnt help & I drove with it high & then low, and then angled etc etc etc etc. 

A few weeks ago, I lost heat totally in the truck.
Took it to the mechanic shop, he told me that there were 2 thermostats in the truck,,, one which was actually cracked in half.

He says he changed both,,, 
nevertheless,,,, no overheating issues at all since then,,,, none at all....

Cant believe the difference,, im hiwghway driving with the plow on & raised all the way,,, no problems..

After youve checked to see if the fan clutch works,,,,, make sure the thermostats are working properly.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Holy Sh*t!

I actually got the pictures!

Here you go. Just so you know, this a very primitave design. I went cheap with the corragated 90's, electrial tape, and a 24" ziptie. (not by best work) But it was what I could grab at Farm and Fleet quick as I was on my way to plow.


----------



## milwaukeevtwin (Nov 2, 2008)

*overheating*

Heres what i have and done 2-1989 2500 with 8.2 boss v 1 1999 jimmy 6 foot meyer
2001 silverado with 7.6 ultramount 1991 with 8 foot Western. I have had several overheating with all of them. I found that adding a severe duty fan clutch with a severe duty water pump has taken care of all the problems. The water pumps also will increase the heat that comes from your blower motor the heat blows me out of all of them now. I still had a problem with the temperature on the 1991 and could not figure it out. It would get up to 240 untill the thermostat would open. Long story short the radiator was not working properly. New one installed and no problems. I have did so many now that i can do a water pump and fan on a 5.7 in less that a hour. Best 100.00 i ever spent. It eases my mind when others are driving my trucks. Change the pump and fan with a severe duty and install a good thermostat while you are there with a flush problem will be solved. If the truck has over 100,000 miles do not pull the drain plug on the radiator unless you want to take a chance on replacing it. Pull the bottom hose and the petcock will stay sealed. Trust me on this one had to learn the hard way on two of them. Plastic sucks for radiators. 
Thanks, Ron


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

*Got it!!*

OK- FIXED THE PROBLEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Here is what I did. I took the service bulliten, called Napa and had them cross the number because there is no way I was paying $230 for the stock Chevy fan clutch.

My 2001 Chevy 2500 with 6.0 motor and 4.10 gears needed part number 22149894- this crosses to Napa's part of 271304.

Cost of Napa's fan clutch - $53.00

Now that price I can handle.


----------



## s. donato (Dec 9, 2010)

just paid $49 for a hayden severe duty for my truck. trying to get it installed tomorrow. hopefully that does the trick. otherwise i have a electric fan i am wiring up this weekend. ;-)


----------



## milwaukeevtwin (Nov 2, 2008)

Forget that electric fan. That severe duty clutch will out push that electric fan any day. If that does not do it add the severe duty water pump. I would just do this while you are already half way there. Problems will be solved.


s. donato;1204077 said:


> just paid $49 for a hayden severe duty for my truck. trying to get it installed tomorrow. hopefully that does the trick. otherwise i have a electric fan i am wiring up this weekend. ;-)


----------



## s. donato (Dec 9, 2010)

Dude i SO hope you are correct!!!

i haven't been able to find the water pump so i was tackling one part at a time - as i find them ;-)


----------



## milwaukeevtwin (Nov 2, 2008)

I have 5 trucks with this and all my problems have been solved with this application i had to order the water pumps. As long as you have a good cap radiator and thermostat and nothing is clogged this will solve the problem.


s. donato;1204234 said:


> Dude i SO hope you are correct!!!
> 
> i haven't been able to find the water pump so i was tackling one part at a time - as i find them ;-)


----------



## milwaukeevtwin (Nov 2, 2008)

Also make sure your hoses are not collapsing!


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

s. donato;1204077 said:


> just paid $49 for a hayden severe duty for my truck. trying to get it installed tomorrow. hopefully that does the trick. otherwise i have a electric fan i am wiring up this weekend. ;-)


I agree, I would send the electric fan back. They suck!


----------



## s. donato (Dec 9, 2010)

Just got my truck back with the new SD clutch. 

wow is all i can say the amount of air that thing is pushing/pulling is pretty impressive! 

i think you guys were right. i knew there was a reason i was on here ;-)


----------



## s. donato (Dec 9, 2010)

UPDATE: i pushed all morning with the truck worked fine needle never moved. Thumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## 2004chevy2500hd (Dec 19, 2010)

Awesome - Glad that your fix was the same as my fix. (new fan clutch) -


----------



## milwaukeevtwin (Nov 2, 2008)

*cooling*

Good i am glad that did it. Two of my trucks have the 400 transmission in them and they sound like jets when they are taking off before they shift.lol


s. donato;1206539 said:


> UPDATE: i pushed all morning with the truck worked fine needle never moved. Thumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## s. donato (Dec 9, 2010)

milwaukeevtwin;1209001 said:


> Good i am glad that did it. Two of my trucks have the 400 transmission in them and *they sound like jets when they are taking off before they shift*.lol


sounds about right


----------



## Darrco611 (Feb 6, 2011)

Don't intend to hijack this thread, but since it seems to be "solved" I'll try posting my issue, as it differs just a little from many of the overheating issue posts I've found and can't find the solution to my issue.
I am running a 2004 Silverado 2500HD (204,000 miles), with a 7'6" meyer since 2007. Had no overheating issues at all for first 5 - 6 years... plow up, down, angled, pushing... no issues.
The last 3-4 years now my truck has progressively getting a bit worse. It now overheats with even a medium load (it's done this only 1 time without a plow on the front, every other time has had the plow on), when I go up slight inclines around 50mph with the RPMs at 2000. I have noticed if I drop the shifter manually into 3rd gear from 4th gear, increasing the RPM's to about 2700, and it takes less than 15 seconds to cool the engine back down to normal temp. If I put it back into drive the engine temp steadily increases until I give it time to cool back down. I should add that I can run on the highways at 65mph hour and I've never had any issue with the engine temp. It seems to be if I am going 45-60mph with rpm's near 2000 is only when I have an issue.
The fan clutch was replaced about 45,000 miles ago, water pump within 25,000, 4 thermostats, radiator was replaced 2,000 miles ago with new hoses and a new transmission cooler with auxiliary fan for it and the radiator. Unfortunately I do not know if the water pump or fan clutch were "stock" or the heavy/severe duty upgrades (I always say to do HD upgrades when available, but have realized they don't always do it). Mechanic is saying holes in the front of the engine under the heads are likely plugged up and will need to pull the heads off to manually clear them... then might as well rebuild the engine while there. A friend is saying to do the water pump again, and I certainly lean towards that but I would love to hear from some of you guys with some advice on which direction to go. I am not a mechanic, so I hope my repeating makes sense. Thank you in advance!!

D


----------



## DaBomb6988 (Sep 22, 2013)

Can you hear the fan clutch come on? I would say start with the fan clutch again and be 100% certain you get a clutch that cross-references the factory one in the bulletin above. If the overheating goes away by increasing engine speed, which by doing that is increasing the fan speed, I would start there. Sounds like an airflow problem to me if it never overheats it on the highway due to sufficient airflow.


----------



## darryl g (Jan 30, 2010)

I always had overheating issues on my 03 Silverado 2500 HD with 8 foot Boss V on longer runs at speed between accounts. If I caught it soon enough full blast on the heat would control it.

Installed a heavy duty fan clutch last winter and have had zero problems since. A bit noisy when I first start it but I'd rather that than a melted down motor.


----------



## GrassManKzoo (Oct 8, 2016)

Would an electric fan upgrade help?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I would start with a new fan clutch... they are a "wear" item and will loose their strength to enguage over a period of time.

Also, have you checked your coolant?


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Link doesn't work on my end after 6 years. Anyone know where I can get it now?


----------



## 2004chevy2500hd (Dec 19, 2010)

Let me see if I can still find all of that documentation - I have since traded that truck in for a Chevy3500 HD  - I've gone through a couple of PCs since that as well - let me see what I can whip up....(and hopefully repost it)


----------



## 2004chevy2500hd (Dec 19, 2010)

Found it - See if this works for you:
http://ztnel.com/chevy/fan.PDF
http://ztnel.com/chevy/fan.PDF

Let me know if you need anything else


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

2004chevy2500hd said:


> Found it - See if this works for you:
> http://ztnel.com/chevy/fan.PDF
> 
> Let me know if you need anything else


Thank you


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Thread revival ftw


----------



## Darrco611 (Feb 6, 2011)

thanks guys, greatly appreciate the advise. Looks like I will head to the parts store and get the severe duty fan clutch and let's hope that's it!


----------



## Darrco611 (Feb 6, 2011)

Replaced the fan clutch today and it passed the initial test afterwards. I should know for sure when I get loaded up for the next snow we get. I'll re-post with the results then. Thanks again!


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

It's going to be 56 and sunny here on Saturday, going to see if I can find one this week and put it in Saturday.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Napa has 2 for my 2500. A severe duty and a heavy duty. Which is better?

Just by looking at them I'd say the severe looks more heavy duty than the other. Also says without a/c, is that just talking about the fan clutch not having anything to do with the a/c? I can do the work without an issue, but I really don't know much about vehicles. I'm what I'd call, a YouTube mechanic.
If I know what's wrong I can fix it, but I couldn't tell you want it's called 90% of the time by it's actual name, and I can't trouble shoot worth a damn unless I've fixed the exact same problem in the past. Thanks for your help.

Severe
https://www.napaonline.com/napa/en/p/TEM271312/TEM271312_0224192414

Heavy duty
https://www.napaonline.com/napa/en/p/TEM271304/TEM271304_0225727949

Edit: I forgot to add, the heavy duty one is the one previously shared in this thread, 6 years ago. It's the exact match up from another post.


----------



## Mebes (Feb 7, 2004)

Severe duty is going to be better than the Heavy duty one.

The A/C system basically takes heat from your cab and moves it outside and dumps it in a coil mounted in front of your radiator.
For this to work properly air needs to be moving across this coil at all times even at stoplights.

The clutch on the fan coil is designed both to save fuel and help with quicker warm ups by spinning the fan at a lower speed until the area in front of the clutch reaches a specified temperature then it locks in and spins at a higher rate of speed creating more airflow thru the radiator.

If you have an A/C equipped vehicle your slow speed may need to be higher than a non A/C equipped clutch to keep the A/C operating correctly so...

If your truck is equipped with A/C you should buy the clutch that is rated for A/C (both HD and SD clutches should correct your problem).


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

JMHConstruction said:


> Napa has 2 for my 2500. A severe duty and a heavy duty. Which is better?
> 
> Just by looking at them I'd say the severe looks more heavy duty than the other. Also says without a/c, is that just talking about the fan clutch not having anything to do with the a/c? I can do the work without an issue, but I really don't know much about vehicles. I'm what I'd call, a YouTube mechanic.
> If I know what's wrong I can fix it, but I couldn't tell you want it's called 90% of the time by it's actual name, and I can't trouble shoot worth a damn unless I've fixed the exact same problem in the past. Thanks for your help.
> ...


JMH, sorry about your Chiefs and my Raiders, imagine in 2019 the Las Vegas Raiders?? I Guess we have the same truck, 8.1L not many out there. Go w/ the SD clutch fan more fins/beefy . You can rent the tool kit @ autozone
Napa? return it get your $ back. You tube is good ,Take top shroud off, pry up round Sm. center clips. Protect your
Radiator, use heavy cardboard, or plywood. Spray pb blaster,or wd-40 on 4 fan bolts+Clutch bolt 36mm? If your
not renting tools use a Pipe wrench or big Monkey wrench (adjustable). A strap can be used to hold other pulley.
Save your knuckles wear gloves. Good luck it will be 50 degrees here SAT. 8miles S. of the Tuck Rule??


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Avalanche 2500 said:


> JMH, sorry about your Chiefs and my Raiders, imagine in 2019 the Las Vegas Raiders?? I Guess we have the same truck, 8.1L not many out there. Go w/ the SD clutch fan more fins/beefy . You can rent the tool kit @ autozone
> Napa? return it get your $ back. You tube is good ,Take top shroud off, pry up round Sm. center clips. Protect your
> Radiator, use heavy cardboard, or plywood. Spray pb blaster,or wd-40 on 4 fan bolts+Clutch bolt 36mm? If your
> not renting tools use a Pipe wrench or big Monkey wrench (adjustable). A strap can be used to hold other pulley.
> Save your knuckles wear gloves. Good luck it will be 50 degrees here SAT. 8miles S. of the Tuck Rule??


Save the rent and use a air chisel.

Spins it right off


----------



## GrassManKzoo (Oct 8, 2016)

Avalanche 2500 said:


> JMH, sorry about your Chiefs and my Raiders, imagine in 2019 the Las Vegas Raiders?? I Guess we have the same truck, 8.1L not many out there.


I have an Avalanche 2500 too....


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

GrassManKzoo said:


> I have an Avalanche 2500 too....


great story...


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

GrassManKzoo said:


> I have an Avalanche 2500 too....


A lot of Power 496cu. It passes every thing but a GAS Station!!


----------



## GrassManKzoo (Oct 8, 2016)

Philbilly2 said:


> great story...


Direct and to the point


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Avalanche 2500 said:


> JMH, sorry about your Chiefs and my Raiders, imagine in 2019 the Las Vegas Raiders?? I Guess we have the same truck, 8.1L not many out there. Go w/ the SD clutch fan more fins/beefy . You can rent the tool kit @ autozone
> Napa? return it get your $ back. You tube is good ,Take top shroud off, pry up round Sm. center clips. Protect your
> Radiator, use heavy cardboard, or plywood. Spray pb blaster,or wd-40 on 4 fan bolts+Clutch bolt 36mm? If your
> not renting tools use a Pipe wrench or big Monkey wrench (adjustable). A strap can be used to hold other pulley.
> Save your knuckles wear gloves. Good luck it will be 50 degrees here SAT. 8miles S. of the Tuck Rule??


Nope, it's a silverado 2500, and the 6.0.

Chiefs blew that one, but now they're talking about getting rid of Smith.

Thanks for the help with the "how to"


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Keep in mind some are left hand thread. And an air chisel will loosen them easily.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

New








Old








New on top, old on bottom








New on left, old on right














Ok guys need your advice. Taking this apart to swap fan clutch. Took the advice from someone on here and went to autozone. Few bucks cheaper, but not much. My issue is the size difference of the two. Here are some pictures of the 2. Am I over thinking this, or did the guy give me the wrong one. Everything as far as bolts and what not line up fine. Here are pics of new and old. Everything alright?


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Ok well I went back up to autozone. They looked it up and the first one was for the truck without ac and now my new one is for trucks with ac. Much closer design. A guy up there (not a worker, they had never even messed with fan clutch, and the girl didn't even know what it was) told me that without ac makes the fan spin based on engine speed, and with ac spins based on engine temperature. Not sure if that's correct, but it sounded good to me lol. Now on to replaces it.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

If I could reach thru the phone, AutoZone ain't the first,or second choice for parts like that, unless you can see the manufacturer and look it up yourself.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Much better


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Napa was sold out. I went there first before going back to autozone. The guy there wasn't sure, but fairly sure I was sold the wrong part. Sure enough, I was


----------

